# TEFL Communities



## Robert2015 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello there.

Is there much of a TEFL community in Cyprus. I used to work in Spain for a while and there were loads of TEFL teachers who would often meet up for a drink, arrange social days/nights, etc. Could I expect that sort of thing in Cyprus?

Thanks for your help.

Robert.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't met any other TEFL teachers in the Paphos region and looking on the various websites for Nicosia, Limassol and Larnaka have only found adverts for taking a TEFL course. Perhaps if you contact some of the Institutes direct they should be able to give you more information.


----------



## Robert2015 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello Talagirl.

I tried to post a reply but it didn't list on the forum. I will try again.

I didn't really expect it to be the same as in Spain as TEFL is pretty big there with lots of schools. Is there much of a (British) expat presence in Cyprus and where would you suggest to go for the best weather in Nov/Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar?

Thanks.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok what's a TEFL teacher?

Cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> Ok what's a TEFL teacher?
> 
> Cheers


*T*eaching *E*nglish as a *F*oreign *L*anguage


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks David I is educated again.

Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Robert2015 said:


> Hello Talagirl.
> 
> I tried to post a reply but it didn't list on the forum. I will try again.
> 
> ...


The best winter climate is in the Paphos region which is why unlike the East coast it is an all year round holiday destination.


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Robert, did you ever start teaching ESL? I'm planning to start something here in Paphos.


----------



## hazydayz (Jul 11, 2015)

Cefalu said:


> Hi Robert, did you ever start teaching ESL? I'm planning to start something here in Paphos.


Hi, did you ever start something here. I am just making an enquiry, as my son may be interested as his contract in Oman is just about finishing.
Regards


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

No, I haven't started yet--still setting up. Hope all works out for your son.


----------



## hazydayz (Jul 11, 2015)

Cefalu said:


> No, I haven't started yet--still setting up. Hope all works out for your son.


Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Vonny1955 (Jul 10, 2015)

Cefalu said:


> No, I haven't started yet--still setting up. Hope all works out for your son.


Hi Cefalu, did you do some TEFL? Are you still there? I'm going to try the same but also have a formal teaching qual.....would be v interested to hear how you got on?


----------



## PurplePoppy (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi I did a TEFL course before I came here two years ago with an idea to make use of it. Soon found out there is no requirement here. Cypriot children get extra lessons cheaper than any outside tutor would charge. Russians wanted me to be able to speak Russian first. So my two boxes of resources sit gathering dust.....


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Best weather foir Nov/Dec/ Jan/Feb/ March is probably in the Canary Islands


----------

